# BoB question



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Was wondering if some of you had a list of what to pack in a BOB? I want to start taking My BOB seriously but I don't really know where to start.


----------



## oss-Mother (Feb 11, 2012)

You should have a 30 day supply of:
- water...1 gal per person per day
- meds
- first aide kit
- Brittany water filter in a jug
- sterno
- alumn foil
- mre
- canned tuna (hand crank)
- pasta dried
- coffee
- gun and ammo
- knife
- Swiss army knife
- gold chains, cut one link per transaction and silver chains
- hand rank radio-flashlight-flashing light
- pancho
- tent
-cheap beach air mattress
- wollite
- sweater
- lighter and refil gas
- important papers; birth certificate, ins policy, id
- cell phone and charger
- dried pool chlorine
- neosporin
- map


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

What's the wollite for?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> You should have a 30 day supply of:


Did you mean 3 day supply? 30 days of water is a pretty serious load to carry.

The bug out bag is a mixture if staple necessities and individual preference items. I think it is safe to say the contents should supply you for a minimum of 72 hours. You of course need the basics; water, food, fire, shelter, first aid, tools, protection, etc. But you may have unique needs or wants, such as prescription meds or even a good book, Females have different needs than males and so on. My wife's bag is about 70% identical to mine, but the other 30% is individualized to her. There are many threads and websites that offer lists or examples of other people's BOB's. If you go to Prepared Society's home page there are also several members bags on display. Good place to start looking.

Here is another resource worth checking out:

http://www.bugoutbaglist.com/


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks! I'll start checking that out! I can't font the bob pics could u link them to this thread?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

No problem.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/bug-out-bag/


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Sentry!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

Magus said:


> What's the wollite for?


I think to water proof the tent and the poncho and stuff like that, but I could be wrong?? maybe she meant for cleaning the clothes in case you are traveling along a creek or stream or something.

I figure that's got to be a typo about the water too, I think she meant 3 days, even that is 24 lbs of water.

I'd add some immodium AD to that list, having the runs while you're walkabout and eating stuff you normally dont, and stressing over a lot of new stuff you normally dont... it's just not good and will force you to need more water to stay hydrated.

I'd also say field strip the MRE and get it down to just the essentials so it consumes less space inside your pack. The dry pasta is lighter of course, but you might consider swapping that out for more MRE entree packs of chicken and noodles, or chili mac, etc, maybe some power bars too. My reasoning on that is, if you're going to be living out of a bag for at least 3 days, might as well do yourself some small favors here and there like reducing your need to do much cooking or cleaning after presumably walking all day long. Still though, your sterno will make that pretty easy compared to having to make a cook fire out of nothing. Helps save as much of the water for drinking too instead of cooking and cleaning.

I think another thing to consider is whether or not your BOB is supposed to allow you to live off the land or live more comfortably in some kind of storm / disaster relief shelter like a school gymnasium or whatever. The two packing lists would seem to suggest some very different gear choices.

Something to be concerned about in this area is if you're talking about packing for the storm shelter I don't think they let weapons in, you'd either have to try to hide it, leave it behind, or forfeit it. I've never been in one, and I hope I never am, maybe someone that has actually been there, either as a refugee or as an aid worker can comment on how that works?

If you have kids, dont forget some crayons and coloring books for them, something to help keep them occupied during rest breaks and down time.

I havent looked at a brittany water filter before, I'll take a look. one option you may consider is a SteriPen which zaps your water with UV light to kill all the microbes and germs.

coins for pay phones to call family, maybe to buy something from a vending machine.

batteries, at least a couple for any flashlights or radios you have.

hmm I've been wanting to do a BOB inspection for awhile anyways, maybe I'll go look at mine right now too


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I have an Eberlestock G3 Phantom, and I am a strong believer in 2=1, 1= NONE when it comes to critical items like light, fire, and defense. Also, with a pack like this it's also not only about what is in it, but where is it? I have a ton of pockets and compartments, if properly used I can make it so gear I need to get to when it's dark, I'm cold wet and shivering or whatever, that much easier. (which I'm not properly using it at all at the moment, I need to deep six some of this trash and rethink my load-out)

So the top pocket on top of the main compartment, 
I have flashlights, 
one is a solar thing I found in a parking lot, pretty cool actually, LED so it doesn't use much juice. 
Then I have Surefire, I forget which model exactly, throws 60 lumens for 90 minutes with 2 123 batts iirc. I'll have to double check also I keep that end cap unscrewed almost all the way back so that it doesnt accidentally turn the light on and drain the batteries, as well as generate a ton of heat. 
I have a Petzl headlamp, and I have a ziploc baggie with spare batteries for all of that stuff. 
A cyalume glow stick - probably time to replace that actually.
I have a Steripen adventurer, 
a small watertight container of wooden matches, 
a cig lighter 
and a firesteel thing, I forget the brand, it was a gift, supposed to be the bees knees on these type of things, but I've never had much luck with them when I tried to use them in the past, 10 thumbs or just another retarded grunt, take your pick 
A mosquito head net
immodium AD
Sudafed
iOSAT tablets (I'm close to a reactor, in all honesty though if that's the problem, I'm possibly already in the hot zone unless I get lucky with wind and a quick jump on the timing of it)
A multi tool which also has a small socket set
about 1/5 of a TP roll smashed flat

left shoulder inner pouch - 
a couple of odd little tie down clamps, they help keep lashings from working loose, 
a small spotting scope that can fit inside my palm. not much, but a little magnification. 

This stuff will be displaced to another pocket when I get 2 100 oz bladders that are made to fit in those sleeves. (I think they are 100oz, might be 80's)

Right shoulder inner pouch -
empty, will get a water bladder as noted above

bottom left open pouch - 
leather work gloves
E-tool - fold down model
not super awesome titanium or anything, but should do in a pinch

bottom right open pouch - 
550 cord 50'
some power bars
coppertone 48 spf dry lotion. I love this stuff, I hate being oily and this lets you get some protection and it doesnt leave a nasty film all over your skin!

Left Shoulder external pocket
6 MRE entrees
a few dozen MRE flameless reheaters
a black plastic nylon sheet, my thinking is solar still, or makeshift poncho, whatever... it weighs nearly nothing so it stays.

*there's still quite a bit of capacity in this pocket if needed

Right Shoulder external pocket
11 MRE entrees

*again, quite a bit of capacity left in this pocket too

Main Upper Internal compartment.
550 cord 100'
5.11 gloves
OD watch cap
Hellstorm Knee protection with plastic armor shields
eating utensil kit, takes up barely more room than a bic cig lighter
space blanket
some regular black plastic garbage bags
a set of various carabiners

*more capacity available here as well

Main Lower Internal Compartment
more power bars
2 quik clots
toothbrush and toothpaste
wash rags
big pack of baby wipes (think about almost the size of a one of those squat rectangular kleenix boxes. these things are fantastic for TP, and hygiene when you're on the move and in the bush) - they are stored in a ziploc freezer bag to help keep them moist after its opened
2 pairs of brand new socks, also in a ziplock freezer bag, to keep them dry!
a coleman aluminum camp cooking set

*a little capacity here, more because of space not weight that is being consumed by the items. Things could be replaced with better smaller items and I'd have more room, like the cook kit. And the socks could be relocated to make room.

there's a bottom compartment, not very big, it holds a rain fly for the entire pack including the rifle scabbard. Speaking of which, I haven't really decided which rifle I will put in there. I have several sniper rifles, I would definitely be taking a .308, anything bigger weighs 25+ pounds. Right now I'm thinking my SASS


I have a molle FAK bolted on externally, it has gold bond powder, visine, insect bite cream, burn cream, some pretty decent prescription pain killers, nothing that will make me loopy but definitely would take the edge off of sprains and strains, kerlix, lip balm, all kinds of nifty stuff in a small 5.11 medic 4x4 bag. (the neat thing about the 5.11 medic bags is they open up clam shell style instead of just a half zipper, and they have little mesh zipper compartments to hold everything in place on both sides of the pouch. it's a nice touch to help keep your kit from rolling all over the ground when you're looking for something.


I'd also be wearing my duty belt, with a Specter thigh rig for my 1911, and on the left side I've got a thigh rig that is all MOLLE, currently it's got mag pouches and some cuffs.

top it off with a boonie cap or some kevlar, depending on whats in the air 

this load out is pretty lame actually. I need to go through it and add some serious items to my shopping list. I get the hives when I think about bugging out though. Bugging in and turning turtle is what it's all about for me unless I absolutely have no other choice. 

i think of this more as a patrol pack for 2-3 days.

If you see any suggestions for replacements or obviously glaring holes let me know.

some things like knives and such will already be on me, I have a various selection of EDC knives and it's just a toss up which one I have on me at that time or that day. And I've got a GG&G battlehawk I need to put into the bag as well.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

How do you like the eberlestock? I've been looking at several of them, mostly as a patrol type pack. I got the chance to fire a barrett M82, awesome rifle. The concussion of firing was....less than pleasant though. I was surprised at the lack of recoil too.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Pay phones are pretty much non existent. No need for money for those.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

zombieresponder said:


> How do you like the eberlestock? I've been looking at several of them, mostly as a patrol type pack. I got the chance to fire a barrett M82, awesome rifle. The concussion of firing was....less than pleasant though. I was surprised at the lack of recoil too.


It's a great pack! I do wonder if I should have gotten a G4 though. I was fortunate and got it a smoking price, there's a shop here that is owned, operated and run by retired USMC... I go there at least once a month to see whats up and how people are doing. They used to run some incredible sales, and because of the nature of the training bases here in SoCal they stock this bag at this store only, compared to the rest of their stores where I guess it's only the 5.11 Rush bags (I have a Rush 72 also, but that's sitting empty now and waiting to become a backup BOB). Anyway, I think it was 35% off when I got it? I couldn't pass it up! I knew I wouldn't get that chance again.

The manufacturing quality is outstanding, and the whole bag just... works.


----------



## zachG23 (Aug 27, 2012)

I think most people have too much in there BOB but if you actually go out and practice and learn the less you realise you need. Urban Bob is a lot different then if you have more wildlife where you live.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

zachG23 said:


> I think most people have too much in there BOB but if you actually go out and practice and learn the less you realise you need. Urban Bob is a lot different then if you have more wildlife where you live.


yep, I tend to agree with that completely. For example in my case, I have MRE entrees and MRE flameless reheaters. Somewhere in that list of junk in my BOB I must have missed the line item that requires a bulky aluminum cook kit. Oh... I dont need a bulky aluminum cook kit?

exactly.

also missing were some other items that would either be on my tac vest, or have to be stowed before bugging out. Silver coins, extra ammo, more water than those bladders alone can carry. all of this starts putting weight on the pack really fast... this is why I loathe even thinking about bugging out. Oh and somewhere in that mess, did anyone see dogfood? No? Neither did the mutt... but about 12 hours from now she's going to want something to eat right? And I am a light sleeper, but I dont have her nose, and when weird stuff is going on, she definitely knows it... having her around is a good thing... AKA I need to get that sorted out. Perhaps I can see if she'll wear one of those doggie backpacks. Even if it's just 10 or 15 pounds, it's food and a gallon of water I can use for her. It will help, at least a little bit.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The other mistake I feel people make with their bug out bags is putting everything in a single backpack. What happens if you are being chased and need to dump it? I have primary bag with a smaller mini-BOB attached at the bottom. Pull a couple cords and it falls free. If I have to leave the main bag behind all is not lost. I also have a smaller bag for each smaller person in my house. Contents of which are similar to my mini-BOB along with some kid specific items. 

I am in the process of converting an all terrain jogger/stroller into a bug out pack. If we need to head out on foot it will hold our youngest and a fair amount of supplies. My SUV has a hitch-rack on it so I can throw it on there as well. When the baby is older I can add a couple of gun racks to it and even more supplies. Might be a good place for dog food too.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

If you take Dave Canterbury as real or not, his 10 Cs for a BOB, GHB, EDC etc still rings true. Modifying it to work for your area...

Dave Canterbury’s 10 C’s of Survivability 

:bullit:Cutting tool – the most difficult thing to reproduce in an outdoor situation 
:bullit:Combustion – you need something that will start a fire no matter if it is wet or dry 
:bullit:Cordage – para cord, rope, straps, etc 
:bullit:Container – something that you can carry, boil, and purify water in 
:bullit:Cargo – a pack that you can put your items into 
:bullit:Compass – some sort of item that you can determine accurate coordinates for 
:bullit:Cover – you need to have some sort of shelter to protect you from the elements 
:bullit:Candle or light – 100% bees was candle or a flashlight 
:bullit:Combination tool – which is actually more of a comfort item SAK, multi tool or saw 
:bullit:Cloth or bandana – used for filtering water etc 

Short of water and food, the above items can be stored and carried in a small lightweight pack.

Jimmy


----------

